# D 105 jd



## 463 (Aug 10, 2015)

A nice deal fell into my hands after 2 years of waiting it's at D 105 John Deere with a bagger and 83 hrs on it . hours very close to mint condition So I jumped on it. 
Taking it to the son in laws to take over the duties of cutting the lawn from the Club cadet 1450 lawn cutting duties.
Here's a pic of it.


----------



## 463 (Aug 10, 2015)

After putting the machine in for full maintenance ,clean the deck.
I went out with the bagger on the tractor and it worked excellent.


----------



## 463 (Aug 10, 2015)

Here's a picture of my camera shy daughter sitting on it for the first time.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

You did good...real good.


----------

